# OH vs PA deer



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

My buddie hunts Pa,Oh and I hunt Oh and and we can't seem to agree who has the biggest deer Ohio or PA and we are talking body not rack.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

It is almost universally accepted as fact that Ohio has much larger bodied deer than W. Va or Penn.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i say ohio only because of the stories i've heard about PA deer being the size of my Golden Retriever!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Ohio - nothing to debate.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I don't even hunt them and I know that Ohio's deer are some of the best in the country, let alone PA.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Go have your buddy drug tested or have his eyes checked. Ohio has bigger deer hands down.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...I am a Pa. hunter have been for 50 years...No doubt in my mind Ohio has the biggest deer Body size and Antler size...Out here in Ohio there is always standing corn in the winter for them...back home in Pa. the farmers has everything picked before deer season comes in...As for the antler size up untill recently when they started regulating the points a deer had to have ...if it had a rack from spike up it got shot at...Deer need nutrition for there bodies...ENOUGH SAID ...OHIO...C.L.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....I just went into the Buck and Does Forum...and then in 2008 Big Buck Contest...That is the answer to your question...NO DOUBT ABOUT IT...C.L...


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sure that there are big deer in pa. They have farm land and corn. but I'm sure that Oh. has more. The avg. size weight has got to go to Oh. hands down!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Ohio - nothing to debate.


yea what he said


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Overall, Ohio has very large deer but Extreem Western Penna can also produce some real bruisers.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i'd say that on average ohio has the bigger deer.i've never hunted in pennsylvania but have taken deer in wva., and the most important difference to me is the taste.these corn fed deer here in ohio have a better taste than what i've had from wva.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...As shortdrift say's there may be some bruisers in Pa. ..you don't see them like you do out here in Ohio..Hunted Pa. for a long time ..when a big buck is killed it makes the newspapers..over the years havn't seen reports of too many...Love Pa. but Ohio still has the bigger deer......C.L...:!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well if you do shoot a big deer in pa. it might have crossed over from ohio,, just look under the tail,, its stamped with an O means it from ohio,,,lol


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

sam kegg said:


> well if you do shoot a big deer in pa. it might have crossed over from ohio,, just look under the tail,, its stamped with an O means it from ohio,,,lol


I got a couple of those LOL


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....Shortdrift did say Extreem Western Pa...So they may have crossed in from Ohio...he better be laying on the ground..for me to look to see if he has an O on his butt......YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY...C.L...


----------

